# Hypo Technically, but Hyper Symptoms?



## JulyGuy (Dec 13, 2015)

Hellol All,

I'm 49, male, ~150lbs (consistently), 5'9", and was diagnosed with Hashimoto's at ~ age 15. Antibodies have averaged in the 25 range but at one time went to 51 in 2017. In 2015 for some reason I went very hyper and not really knowing about numbers the doctor increased the dosage twice because she did not understand TSH numbers (TSH eventually <0.02). I took Levothyroxine for decades and two years ago switched to WP, then Armour when it became hard to get WP. My general question is would this test result below indicate that I am technically hyporthyroid but experiencing hyperthyroid symptoms because of above range T3 Free and that maybe Levo is better for my body? I am starting a higher dose of Armour on Monday (90 mcg everyday) and am concerned that this will just produce a trend of higher T3 Free above RR but lower TSH. I have no idea what T4 Free will do - up or down?

Armour 60 mcg - 1 tab twice a week, 1 1/2 tab 5 days a week

TSH: 5.53 (0.40-4.50)

T3 Free: 4.5 (2.3-4.2)

T4 Free: 1.0 (0.8-1.8)

After entering 10 years of blood tests into a spreadsheet (attached) and seeing all the ups and downs a thyroidectomy is sounding really good.

Thank you, Kyle


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Armour 60 mcg - 1 tab twice a week, 1 1/2 tab 5 days a week
> 
> TSH: 5.53 (0.40-4.50)
> 
> ...


With your FT-3 already above high range - I would suggest a dose reduction rather than a dose increase.

Your TSH is incredibly high for an above range FT-3.

FT-4 always runs significantly lower than FT-3 when on NDT.

When is the last time you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?



> After entering 10 years of blood tests into a spreadsheet (attached) and seeing all the ups and downs a thyroidectomy is sounding really good.


I was all over the place while on Tapazole ( anti thyroid med's) and can tell you I do feel much better post thyroidectomy. My DX was hashitoxicosis - basically hypo and hyper thyroid happening at same time.

Good luck in your decision


----------

